# my results with peptides.



## Chris250 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok guys, just wanted to give you guys a little bit of info from my experiance with peptides.

As of late i have been doing ghrp 2 200mcg (each time) with mod grf 1-29 at 100mcg eac time. Been doing this 3-4 times a day. I say the results are well worth the hassle to be pinning yourself 3-4 times per day. Im alot (ALOT) fuller, with a more 3D look to my muscles. Im holding more, excess water. But that will come off when i need to worry about it. I really need to find a good sponsor, cause im spending a few bucks to get these tupe of results, but im very impressed by what im seeing. I will try to get some updated pics by the weekend.
I have only been doing this for 2 1/2 weeks, so i cant wait to see how i will look in a month from now. Also been experimenting with MGF, but not sure how to dose and when to take it. Still learning, i think there is use for it. But not sure on the verdict of it yet. IGFL1 i believe gives good results, but i dont think anything i have gotten in the last year or two is as potent as stuff from 5 years ago. 

Ok there is what i know, i will continue to research and see what happens.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 20, 2014)

Check our sponsors they've both been running pretty food deals lately and u think one has 40% off still til midnight tonight. I was lucky enough to order some last week when the other pep sponsor was running BOGO


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 20, 2014)

I want to try the ghrp 6. From what I have been hearing it kicks ass and your always hungry


----------



## squatster (Aug 20, 2014)

The ghrp 2 gets me hungry as hell


----------



## Chris250 (Aug 21, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> I want to try the ghrp 6. From what I have been hearing it kicks ass and your always hungry



It does, at night is the worst


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm with you Chris,  if you have a little dedication and patience, peptides give great results. I run the typical mod/ghrp's year round with a few breaks,  and the results are impressive.   I have also run igf-des/mgf on several occasions with nice localized results.  I do 100mcg des split bilaterally preworkout.   Then 200mcg mgf split bilaterally post.   I have run this several times,  and each time has put size on my arms.  Not sure if you have read this,  but it's testing done by Dr Alpha on PM. Really good read  some myths surrounding mod/ghrp. 
Exciting! GRF1-29/GHRP-2 serum GH test! - Professional Muscle


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 21, 2014)

Chris250 said:


> It does, at night is the worst



 Add Ghrp6 and a little EQ to a bulking cycle and you will have no problem eating enough to pack on mass.


----------



## Chris250 (Aug 22, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Add Ghrp6 and a little EQ to a bulking cycle and you will have no problem eating enough to pack on mass.



Yes i agree, eating is not a problem


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Blood work was just done at another forum I am on where a guy got igf1 of 415 from cjcDAC, huperzine A, pramipexole, and he had just started MK677.  That's the highest igf1 score I've even seen from peptides.  It takes around 7ius of hgh a day to get igf1 that high. The protocols are getting real clever lately. CjcDAC is a GHRH that causes a constant gh bleed for up to 16 days.  MK677 is an oral GHRP that causes a dozen hgh pulses per 24 hour period from one 25mg oral dose. Huperzine A inhibits somatostatin which is the the enemy of hgh since it binds to hgh rendering it useless. Pramipexole is also a somatostatin inhibitor. All of these compounds work off different hgh mechanisms and work synergistically together.


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 24, 2014)

Chris250 said:


> eating is not a problem



I agree 100%


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 24, 2014)

Peptides are a PIA but worth the effort. I am using a modgrf/ghrp2 3x eod alternating with 8iu GH and I have noticed changes in one month.

Hawk


----------

